# SAT NITE



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Fellow Giggers. We went Sat nite in the sound, Navarre. I was A foot. We saw three flounder . I gigged one. It was a good size about 2lbs. We missed two. The ranger killed a mullet. We caught about 20 crabs. It was a good night. We were on the South side East of Juanas. It was flat. We had a good night.:usaflag


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report,glad you got out and got some fish.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report!!!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Beats sittin at home with sick kids which is where i was. great report


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report


----------

